# Want really fast browsing?



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Try useing Ramsurf...

RAM SURF..........Put the IE cache, cookies, and history in RAM so they're never written to disk. It's a security tool, since it prevents the detritus of browsing from even being written to hard disk. And it's also a speed tool, designed to move your browsing briskly along fed by ram instead of hd cache. Separate versions for 2K/XP and 98. (The program has no web page, so here's a direct download. First, here's the XP version. 
http://213.40.196.62/media/701.zip
And our main link goes to the 98 version).....(free)..... GO THERE!
http://213.40.196.62/media/700.zip


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Am trying it - appreciate the tip. Sounds like a winner - will give it a whirl.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

the link is noot working for me.

a little more information please.

is this a ram disc?


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Sounds interesting, but how good is it? Have you noticed a noticable speed increase? Or is it mainly just good for people with slow 5400rpm harddrives?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I downloaded it, and I don't see a noticeable increase in speed. It seems that it's more useful for hiding your surfing history. I'll keep using it for a while longer and see if any problems crop up.

One note: I kept my cookies folder in Windows so I don't have to enter my passwords all the time...


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Checked both links, they worked for me.

Yes it's a ram disk, the only problem you may have is if you try to install programs that use the C:\windows\temp\ to store installation information, you may get a error, "there is not enough room on the drive to install. A simple fix is to "rem" the statements loading the ramdisk from your autoexec.bat then reboot and install, then remove the rem statements. Quite simply, what it does is sets up a ramdisk, then moves the temp directory windows uses to the ramdisk along with the cookies/history/cache/internet explorer temp files there as well.

Works well to speed up broadband, not as good on dial-up where it may actually slow it down since the cache is cleaned when you reboot.
I noticed a huge increase when browsing, but I'm on a 4000mb connection.

Also, I use a speedload program that makes IE really fly when starting, works for other programs as well. At least, I found it has helped me.. Here's the link..
SPEEDLOAD..........SpeedLoad monitors a program's activities and then optimises the application so it loads more quickly. SpeedLoad ensures that all DLL's any program uses are in different and non-overlapping addresses, and it ensures that the EXE is bound to the DLL's it uses......(free).....GO THERE!
http://www.angelfire.com/falcon/speedload/index.html


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

ah

ram discs for me slow me down if I try to use them for temporary internet files

I serf alot, and I like to have cache load of common gifs and buttons...my internet experience is much quicker even on t1 lines when I have an abundant temp file

the ram disc would have to be much too small for my use.

also, since it's purged on every boot, the temp file needs to be repopulated every time you boot...surely not a speed up for my use, and this would represent a severe slowdown for my need

people whoe clear these files every shutdown might find a good use for this ram disc, but I see this as a slow down for people that like and use the temp files to speed serfing.

in addition, I only have 512 mbs of ram, and taking 50 or so mbs away from my other uses would not benefit me anyway.

I do know some people seem to like the use of these ram discs for the internet, so if you have plenty of ram, no harm in giing it a go


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I like the idea of speeding up your browsing, but I don't want to use this because after a reboot I would not be able to retrace my steps through history and I would be logged out of all websites. Or can you get it to save the cache/cookies to the hard drive before you shut down?


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Heres another program called FastCache. It works by keeping a list of all the DNS addresses you goto, so that it won't have to look them up next time. I haven't used it yet, but its made by AnalogX, and I love their high quality. And also the fact that they are FREE programs. With no spyware or any other advertising. Have a look at 'http://www.analogx.com/contents/download/network/fc.htm
for more details. What do you think?


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

I disagree about the fact that its a security tool. Especially with viruses and scripts... writing them to the hard disk is actually "good." Why? Because antivirus programs have a much easier time detecting files in the hard disk than in memory.. so in a way... This poses more of a security risk than a benefit.

Benchmarks have consistently shown that using a internet memory cache does very very little to web page load time. Mozilla uses a memory cache I think. So you can try.. but don't expect miracles.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't think they mean computer security. I think they mean security with your spouse after midnight surfing sessions


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

I agree with both of the above posts.

these ram discs definately slow me down quite a bit

and cashing dns will turbo charge just about every connection

the program I I use for dns cache is fastnet99, also free, and this concept is the biggest boon yet to surfing faster...

deleting, or repopulating the temproary internet files all the time...might as well just set the thing to 0, so I really don't get this ram disc as a tweak at all


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Lol brendandonhu, you've certainly interpretted the talk of security in quite a 'different' way.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

well "it doesnt even write your history to the hard disk"


----------

